# is it a sin to worship flemish masters of renaissance over baroque germans?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im sold to the flemish godz, i never said germans were not good, but the flemissh has sutch a sound back than , this goes for netherland to some exent whit agricola.

Than german renaissance music i have a cd but it did ain't reach me yet, jeez i... perhaps germans had there glory days when baroque came.Siince Flemish renaissance music was superior to german
renaissance music and italian and spagniard rule medieval lore.I have german classical music of medieval era but aurum and argentum on naxos but it did bit reach me.

Am i a germanophobic, or a philoflemish(a pro flemish), capella flamenca ensemble seduce my soul whit thhere rendition of the following work of great name and anon. pieces of geneous whit manuscript a-la-mi-re and oh flander free, one of the very best renaissance classical music i heard period, i keep on lisening to em.

Than i discover Ockeghem chansons and Jacobb Obrecht music in the depth i was and still am sold to the flemish skill for vocal harmonies and delightful instrumental.

The only thing that rival this in my mind is the early 15th century English polyphony of Dunstable and Tallis but i dont knoww early English polyphony of early renaissance like i know franco-flemish school of art and music.

I hope i wont get bash by germans, dont take it personnal, my father did like the renaissance cd of germany on naxos more than me but he is more into baroque and germans overuled baroque if im correct whit this statement.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you've put your finger on something very interesting here. After about 1600 German music seems to take a huge stride forward. I'm not sure what the reasons for this were.


----------



## SimonDekkerLinnros (Jun 15, 2016)

Do you have any recommendations for someone who doesn't know a thing about renaissance music (me) ?
Anyways I don't think any music preferences are to be considered sins  (perhaps only if you listen to satanic music :devil.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

SimonDekkerLinnros said:


> Do you have any recommendations for someone who doesn't know a thing about renaissance music (me) ?


We have a pre-1700 music list exercise in progress right now (winding down).

Post #167 of this list shows our chronological entries so far. You'd want the 1400s and 1500s (mostly). Of course, others might have their own suggestions that aren't even on our list (we're arguably a bit to mass-centric).

http://www.talkclassical.com/40361-discussion-thread-tc-top-12.html

Performers matter a lot for Early Music, so another way is to focus on ensembles: Tallis Scholars, Huelgas Ensemble, The Clerks, Jordi Savall, Hilliard Ensemble, some others.


----------

